# Rats "talking"?



## Ratty_Mama (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok my little 6-7 month old female makes little squeky noices when I'm playing with her. Usually she only does it when shes really excited. Its not like shes in pain or sick. Why is she doing this? Is she like "talking" with me or is a way to express her happinesss(kinda like bruxing) or what? I think its absolutely adorable. Do any of your rats do it.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah , my new addition Esme does it alot although my 7 month old Snoogles never did.I think it must be some kind of expression of happyness/communication.I have heard of rats laughing when tickled but this is usually so high pitched its inaudible to humans without the use of special equipment.And yeah it is adorable !


----------



## Blossom (Sep 10, 2007)

One of my girls gives a low buzzing sound when she is out running around in my bedroom. i get down on the floor and play with them and that when she does it. she goes really limp and relaxed when you pick her up, its really wierd. DOes anyone else get this?


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

we have a boy in rescue that sounds like a guinea pig lol


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

That is because he is scared... my big males do it when you pick them up and move them around... in a way it is cute.

Tiny will move his jaw up and down, not brux, just moving his jaw constantly, it makes him remind me Mr. Ed, I want to put a voice track to him simetimes. Maybe some cheesy Kung Fu movie.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

yashu said:


> That is because he is scared... my big males do it when you pick them up and move them around... in a way it is cute.
> 
> Tiny will move his jaw up and down, not brux, just moving his jaw constantly, it makes him remind me Mr. Ed, I want to put a voice track to him simetimes. Maybe some cheesy Kung Fu movie.


Sesshomaru does the jaw thing when I tickle him, too!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I have never seen any of this before. I have seen a youtube video about the laughing thing though.

Personaly, I think that they do have a comunicating launguage type thing.
Like squeeking or whatever.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I just watched the video on YouTube:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j-admRGFVNM

It made me go ^_______^


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

When I tickle one of ours, our little cute hairless female, she gets this look on her face like she is laughing. I am not sure if I am projecting a personality or not onto her. Rats, when they really don't like something, they will struggle, bite, jump, otherwise, NOT be open to being held on their backs and being tickled... but LTNG, she just wriggles a bit very softly as if she is laughing and having a good 'ol time. If she hated this, she would do what any rat would do if they were freaked the **** out, but since she doesn't, I have to assume, that at least she doesn't mind.

Some of our rats will play this way, and let you be a little silly with them, and two of ours will kindof freak out (doing the guinea pig thing). The two that do, they are the largest and the most "docile" on the surface (letting you pet them while they fall asleep on your lap), but try to turn them over for a little tickle and they STRUGGLE, or even fear poop.

Like people, some like to roughhouse and some don't. I really do think that if I could hear well above 20khz, I would hear LTNG, and Camel, and even Tubes, laughing heartily. (haha, I am going to embarrass myself and say that I will roll camel on his back and tickle his belly and say cute stuff like "upside down camel!!!" in a high pitched voice. I am saying this knowing full well I am a "dominant" guy with long hair and a beard. Camel doesn't seem to mind a lick anyway as we are secure in our own man-hood.)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

madonnaswimmer said:


> Sesshomaru does the jaw thing when I tickle him, too!


ha! i have a cat named Sesshoumaru too. though we call him sessho for short. did you get your name from inuyasha too?

as for the talking bit, yeah, i few of mine will do it. bribery is very vocal about all that he does or all that is done to him. i think he's actaully cryinf come bath time. he hates it SO much but absolutely loves the dry down with the towel, he's brux and boggle his little heart out when it comes to that. HE, yes HE as in male, will even sometimes vibrate his ears when he's getting rubbed in a towel. but he's also a big wimp. he nad sookie will stnad off to each other, neither one touching the other just the air bobbing thing and bribery will squeak at sookie with justabout every movement sookie makes. 

i don't know if its a good sound as i've always ever experienced it when one of my rats didn't like something, were angry or were afraid but the discriptions above make me wonder if there are different squeaks for different emotions that we can actually hear. i mean, i thought the squeaks were for negative emotions and bruxxing and boggle was for positive ones, but perhaps there's positive squeaks too. it would be interesting to record them all and compare.


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

awww i bet you anything if you play with her all day and then when its night time shell sleep right through the night lol but dont it could mess up their time of sleeping


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

rats will adjust to your sechedule really. they are generally more active during the night but its not going to harm them any if they stay up with you during the day then sleep at night either. they'll adjust. besides, when they're not playing they're sleeping or eating anyway, they'll just change what time of day they do that.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

twitch said:


> madonnaswimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Sesshomaru does the jaw thing when I tickle him, too!
> ...


Yes, I did. I call mine "seshi" for short (as you can tell from my sig). The other rat, Ichi, is actually short for Ichigo (from bleach).


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Baz chatters to me all the time.


----------



## Lil_treasures_Ratties (Dec 6, 2007)

my nimbus boy is a talker, sometimes he does it so much he sounds like a guinnie pig...
he does it when hes eating too so i know its not a fear reaction...i think he just likes to hear his own voice


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

My rat will make sounds like a guinnie pig when he is excited.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

Phobie said:



> I just watched the video on YouTube:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=j-admRGFVNM
> 
> It made me go ^_______^


i tried to make the above face, i did not succeed


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

my dad showed me that it was really cool.


----------

